# Police Violence at Pakistan -v- South Africa Cricket Match



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

My mate, a true South African, was at the game the other day, having a beer in the beer tent (as is a Saffers want), and he was telling me about the excessive police violence against the Pakistan supporters as they were waiting for entry.

Now, strangely enough, there was no orderly queuing to get through the turnstiles, just the usual mêlée of people pushing and shoving.

Well it would appear the PC Plod had enough of this and around 40 guys, dressed in full black riot gear rushed the crowd with batons drawn and systematically beat the living daylights out of them.

I saw the pics that he took, rather scary really.

I don't think you'll be reading that in Gulf News.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where did the match take place?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dubai Cricket Centre

November 5th.


----------

